
Show HN: TweetFast 2.0 – Tweet Like Usain Bolt from Your Mac Menubar - dinuka
https://tweetfast.xyz/
======
dinuka
Hey Hackers! We wanted to help all you twitter lovers to tweet from right
within your Mac menubar with ease by making this simple app. Here are some of
the highlights: \- Tweet from the mac menubar \- Dark mode theme \- Keyboard
shortcuts. Don't ever touch the mouse to tweet again!

~~~
josephsunny
nice, this is very handy!

------
Raygun_
I can just have a browser open in the app bar. Why this?

~~~
dinuka
Some people hate switching tabs when they are: \- Working \- Coding \-
Watching a movie This app is for them :) Plus, it's a simple tap of a keyboard
key and you can type the tweet while never leaving the window you are
currently in. If it saves even a few seconds, I believe it solves a problem
for a certain demographic of people :)

------
sarath93
What are the keyboard shortcuts for this?

~~~
dinuka
\- Tap on control key twice to open the TweetFast window from the menu bar. \-
Press escape key to dismiss the window. \- Command + F to send the tweet

------
imshehan
dark mode is getting new look for TF

~~~
dinuka
Dark mode everything!

